# Essomarine Conversion Tables and Charts - 1967



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6375&highlight=what+did+steam+engineers+do

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------

